# Newcastle Gateshead emergency stay tomorrow night



## Cheesepig3 (Nov 28, 2018)

I've got an interview 1000 Friday morning ne11 postcode... driving up from fucking Surrey after work (leave 1830 earliest). Can any of youse recommend place to stay please and yes, I am extraordinarily bad at planning. Accepted.


Late bar so I get a pint a plus.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 28, 2018)

Team Valley Premier Inn is in NE11 and just off the A1 so easy enough to get to - Newcastle (Team Valley) Hotels | Book Direct | Premier Inn

Not sure about the late bar though, you might be better off in the city centre for that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2018)

cheesepig said:


> I've got an interview 1000 Friday morning ne11 postcode... driving up from fucking Surrey after work (leave 1830 earliest). Can any of youse recommend place to stay please and yes, I am extraordinarily bad at planning. Accepted.
> 
> 
> Late bar so I get a pint a plus.


Bring a four pack with you or even better a bottle of red


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Nov 28, 2018)

Is that a serious offer? If so is Taste the Difference ok (2 bottles plus cheese)?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2018)

cheesepig said:


> Is that a serious offer? If so is Taste the Difference ok (2 bottles plus cheese)?


It's a serious suggestion. Don't get taste the difference, sainsbury merlot will do you just fine


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Nov 28, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> Team Valley Premier Inn is in NE11 and just off the A1 so easy enough to get to - Newcastle (Team Valley) Hotels | Book Direct | Premier Inn
> 
> Not sure about the late bar though, you might be better off in the city centre for that.


My experience of premier inn is that the staff will direct you to a decent pub if they're 100% sure you're not a Mystery Shopper.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2018)

cheesepig said:


> My experience of premier inn is that the staff will direct you to a decent pub if they're 100% sure you're not a Mystery Shopper.


Premier Inn do a decent breakfast


----------



## xenon (Nov 28, 2018)

Ramada in Gateshead  is alright. 15 minute walk to Quayeeside.  There’s your usual travel lodge just up the road from there as well.


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Nov 28, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> It's a serious suggestion.


Cool, leave the key under the mat.  PM me address; I'll try not to wake you but I can't promise,  I'll bring a sleeping bag. Can I shave in the downstairs sink?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2018)

cheesepig said:


> Cool, leave the key under the mat.  PM me address; I'll try not to wake you but I can't promise,  I'll bring a sleeping bag. Can I shave in the downstairs sink?


Pick any house and look under the mat for the key. Sooner or later you'll find one you can crash in. I live in London.


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Nov 28, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Premier Inn do a decent breakfast



Purple ketchup.

Sweet.


Never had Lenny Henry in my big purple bed though.


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Nov 28, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Pick any house and look under the mat for the key. Sooner or later you'll find one you can crash in. I live in London.




London? That's remarkably selfish of you.


The metropolitan mindset; me, me, me.... t'choh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2018)

cheesepig said:


> London? That's remarkably selfish of you.
> 
> 
> The metropolitan mindset; me, me, me.... t'choh.


Yeh I've noticed your me first metropolitan mindset


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 28, 2018)

cheesepig said:


> My experience of premier inn is that the staff will direct you to a decent pub if they're 100% sure you're not a Mystery Shopper.


There’s no decent pubs near that one (there’s only two and they both close at 11) 

Maybe try the County Hotel in the city centre or one of the Travelodges on the Quayside.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2018)

cheesepig said:


> Purple ketchup.
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> ...


If you go to a late bar you might not find auld lenny henry or even lenny murphy but I'm sure you'll find someone to share your bed


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Nov 28, 2018)

xenon said:


> Ramada in Gateshead  is alright. 15 minute walk to Quayeeside.  There’s your usual travel lodge just up the road from there as well.




Hey, thanks; booked. 24hr reception if I arrive late.


Much appreciated. 

You're clearly a much better person than Pickman. Much better.


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Nov 28, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> There’s no decent pubs near that one (there’s only two and they both close at 11)
> 
> Maybe try the County Hotel in the city centre or one of the Travelodges on the Quayside.




Booked one, thanks though. 


I'm open to ideas about late bars though. Interview is only at 1000.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 28, 2018)

You won’t find much going on near the Ramada, you’ll need to go into Newcastle. Plenty of places are open until 1, Head of Steam opposite the station is open until 2 I think.  Geordie Shore type places are open until 3, but they’re awful


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 29, 2018)

bridge hotel on the other side of the high level bridge is a decent pub. Crown posada down the hill towards the quayside also.maybe the bacchus as well. do not go to the black garter under any circumstances unless you fancy a kicking and/ or scoring some retro diesel soaked hash from rather questionable charachters

there are a few around there that a good pubs

the bigg market is a mess now and full of shitty retro 70s pubs and EDL hangouts- avoid anywhere that doesnt have seats inside- seriously they exist - they are stag and hen power drinking establishments with sticky floors and shitty local DJ's playingh bastard black lace. cheap drinks though.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 29, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Pick any house and look under the mat for the key. Sooner or later you'll find one you can crash in. I live in London.




tsk tsk tsk

its all keys on strings behind the letterbox in gatesheed these days- just stick your hand through, pull through the string and bingo, you are in


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Nov 29, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> tsk tsk tsk
> 
> its all keys on strings behind the letterbox in gatesheed these days- just stick your hand through, pull through the string and bingo, you are in




Like in _Get Carter? _


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Nov 29, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> bridge hotel on the other side of the high level bridge is a decent pub. .....soaked hash from rather questionable  full of shitty retro 70s pubs and EDL ...... with sticky floors and shitty local DJ's playingh bastard black lace. cheap drinks though.





I only read that bit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2018)

cheesepig said:


> Like in _Get Carter? _


yeh go up there with an attitude like jack carter's


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2018)

cheesepig said:


> Like in _Get Carter? _


Make sure you ask for your pint in a thin glass 



cheesepig said:


> I only read that bit.


Popworld or Cosy Joes in the Bigg Market then


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 29, 2018)

Pop world is fuckibg shit


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 30, 2018)

cheesepig said:


> I only read that bit.



so you get to a pub then ?


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Dec 1, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> so you get to a pub then ?




Hmmm.... kind of. 

Ended up sharing some red, some white and some crappy lager from a supermarket run in a room down the corridor from me with some guys/girls from Estonia. And a Spaniard who wanted to discuss Gibraltar... hmmm... a thread on here about that i think...

Bizarre night; interview wasn't until 1000 though so no drama.


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Dec 1, 2018)

Oh and I got offered the job too!!!!


----------

